# ABEILLE NO 8-Looking for help



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello All,
During my building of the website to feature all the ships built at the Leith Shipyards of Henry Robb i am looking for any info on a tug built and launched at the yard in 1936 for the French towage company of 
Comp.De Remarquage & De Salivatage
Did she survive the war or was she taken over by the Germans and then sunk.
I have been able to find info on a lot of this companies tugs numbered from 1 upwards but ABEILLE NO8 is missing, i believe she was ordered as one of the tugs to look after the new Queens while in French ports before heading on over the Atlantic to New York, any help and or photo's would be most appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewgal.asp?id=15545
Last Name: SAUVETEUR No. 5
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=15545

http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,13496,13501#msg-13501
first 3 pictures Google search images
http://www.google.com.au/search?q=A...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Loftsman,from the Starke register of 1936 Abeille 8;
30.07.1940-Seized by the Germans at Benodet-Kreigsmarine Harbour service.
30.07.1942-Bombed and sunk at Le Havre in 49.30N-000.07E
Hope this helps Ted.


----------



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

*Thanks Ted*



ted nutt said:


> Morning Loftsman,from the Starke register of 1936 Abeille 8;
> 30.07.1940-Seized by the Germans at Benodet-Kreigsmarine Harbour service.
> 30.07.1942-Bombed and sunk at Le Havre in 49.30N-000.07E
> Hope this helps Ted.


Ted,
Just what i required, I thought something like this had to have happened to her, but as ever when I need info I ask here and there is always an answer, Brilliant.(Applause)

Cheers


----------



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

jimmyc said:


> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewgal.asp?id=15545
> Last Name: SAUVETEUR No. 5
> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=15545
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy,
Now have some pictures,just need to do some more research on when she was bombed and by which air force.

Cheers


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

I am afraid that none of those pictures are the right ABEILLE NO.8. As is clear, the first two are of the first Clyde-built one of 1880. The two from the Google search are the third ex-SIMONIA ex-EMPIRE SIMON.

Although the stern is missing for confirmation, the right-hand tug is stated to be ABEILLE No.8 (the other is ABEILLE No.22), taken in 7/1939 towing a floating dock to Mers-el-Kebir.








[from Jacques Pilon "Les Abeilles" 1983]


----------



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

*Abeille No8*

Hi David,
Seen that the early ones where not the ones I was looking for, and wondered about the others as one has a pretty modern building in the background, will check out the lead you have supplied thanks,






davidships said:


> I am afraid that none of those pictures are the right ABEILLE NO.8. As is clear, the first two are of the first Clyde-built one of 1880. The two from the Google search are the third ex-SIMONIA ex-EMPIRE SIMON.
> 
> Although the stern is missing for confirmation, the right-hand tug is stated to be ABEILLE No.8 (the other is ABEILLE No.22), taken in 7/1939 towing a floating dock to Mers-el-Kebir.
> 
> ...


----------



## magnan (Jan 4, 2014)

I found something about four Abeille 8
launched in 1879 (by Cunliffe & Dunlop, Glasgow)
in 1936n from Henry Robb, Leith
in 1946, EMPIRE SIMON, then SIMONIA, then Abeille 8 in 1951.
in 1972, renamed Abeille Tiriac 1992
Various photos on the site "Old Ship" seem to depict or the second one, either the third. C.Magnan


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

As yet i cannot confirm but i have a note saying she was renamed or numbered M4008 under german control.

perhaps someone here can confirm this and possibly have a rare photo


----------

